# TSC buckets $2.99



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

White #2 buckets were $2.99 each (no lid) over the weekend (1/30/11) at the local Tractor Supply. Not saying that these are food grade, not saying that they aren't. Leaving it up to the individual if they want to use these for food storage. Just passing the information along...


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

My TSC has had buckets for $3 for most of the past year anyway, maybe longer, cant remember. Have sign up saying they are "shopping buckets". Anyway they are cheapest retail price on 5 gallon plastic buckets bought new in my area. And far superior quality to Wally buckets.

People are always going on about why dont you get free buckets. Around here there is enough demand that the businesses that buy food product in them either sell them or give them to their employees. You have to know somebody that works someplace like that to get them free. $3 isnt so bad for brand new and not having to clean them or live with pickle smell or whatever.

Now if only those screw type lids for plastic buckets werent so high. I bought some over internet and they are pricey but they are so much less frustrating than snap on lids, that its worth it to me.  Ones I have ever crumble, I wont hesitate to buy more. Not like there is any alternative. Nobody makes a cheap 5 gallon stainless or galvanized bucket with a lid.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Just picked up home depot buckets for 1.98 each plus .98 per lid.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Sportmans Guide has gamma seal lids for a better price than most other paces I have checked.
Thanks for the heads up, I need more buckets. And I need to order myler bags.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

We get our white food grade 5 gallon buckets with lids for free from our local supermarket's bakery. They wash them up nice and give them away. We also get some from the supermarket bakery in Fargo, but they charge $1 ea. They are very sturdy, have nice handles and strong lids.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What do you all use those buckets for?


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

We put honey in ours. Also I put flour and things I want to freeze first outside in them on the porch so the animals won't get to them. (like my curious cats). We also use them to haul maple sap when we empty the bags off the trees. Hubby uses them for minnow buckets and leech buckets. During canning season I can fill them up with peelings and trimmings when I am canning peaches, tomatoes, applesauce, etc. and carry buckets full out to the compost pile. When one gets dirty or cracked a little, if they are turned upside down they make a good makeshift stool for in the garden. I also put my "raccoon radio" in one, turned sideways, so the rain won't damage my radio which I keep on 24/7 during the corn season. I also store cat food in them.


----------



## 1855sig (Feb 1, 2011)

I have always used ammo cans, how air tight are the buckets? Good enough for storing ammunition? Never thought of using a 5 gal bucket for it, then again ammo is heavy so maybe not such a good idea as far as handle not holding on well.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I store some of my ammo in a plastic 15 gallon beer cooler with foam camper shell seal tape for added seal integrity. I figure if it can handle 60 pounds of beer and ice, it can handle 50 to 60 pounds of rifle and shotgun ammunition


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

They have them for 2.99 year-round here, not sure if it'd be considered a sale in other parts of the country. Snap on lids are always $1.99, year-round. I don't think one can ever have too many 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Try here for Gamma lids
http://freckleface.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/gammaseals.html


----------



## randy11acres (Aug 29, 2009)

Can get buckets w/lids here for $1 at local bakeries


----------

